# On brew day, what do you do during the wait times?



## Burt de Ernie (25/5/14)

Hey all,

Just wondering what everyone does when waiting needs to be done for example during the mash?

Usually I will try to wash some clothes or hang em out so I can keep the Mrs on-side however today was different.

Because I have now completed my new brewery I thought it deserved a new mash paddle.

This took me 3 hours to knock up out of an off cut of floor board.





Might do some more of these next brew!

What do you get up to? or is it all product quality assurance AKA drinking you beer?


----------



## slcmorro (25/5/14)

I drink beer.


----------



## surly (25/5/14)

Nice paddle.
I applaud your productivity :beer: 
I tend to get involved in some product testing, might read a book and basically relax. Brew day is my day.


----------



## Burt de Ernie (25/5/14)

slcmorro said:


> I drink beer.


I also did manage to do a wee bit of this too.....


----------



## TimT (25/5/14)

Look at all the pretty colours in the mash.


----------



## bradsbrew (25/5/14)

Nice work on the mash paddle. It depends on the time I brew, if it's an early brew on a weekend I will do some yard work, mow etc.
If it's a Friday night brew, I will usually have a few whilst setting the rig up,watch the footy and by the time I am cubing I am mumbling to myself thinking about how many pints I've had and I'm not even pissed. Then I wake up Saturday and realise how pissed I was.

Edit, oh yeah there tends to be a lot of staring and thinking.


----------



## Smokomark (25/5/14)

Yesterday I mowed and whippersnipped, trimmed all the hedges and washed 2 cars. Also had a couple of beers and was all washed up and packed away by 11.30am when the missus got home from work. 
As a bonus there was 4 cubes sitting on the bottom of the pool


----------



## Burt de Ernie (25/5/14)

smokomark said:


> Yesterday I mowed and whippersnipped, trimmed all the hedges and washed 2 cars. Also had a couple of beers and was all washed up and packed away by 11.30am when the missus got home from work.
> As a bonus there was 4 cubes sitting on the bottom of the pool


I like this answer.

To me, doing this sort of thing will never give the mrs a chance to rag on your ass about brew days!


----------



## Dips Me Lid (25/5/14)

I brew every fortnight so I'm kegging, cleaning, rinsing yeast and brewing a new batch on a brewday, usually ends up being a pretty solid day, always like to have some meat on the smoker as well but the most important is to have some fresh beer and good tunes cranking all day.


----------



## sp0rk (25/5/14)

Oil changes on the motorbikes, drink, play games on my phone, drink, clean my shed, drink, etc...


----------



## pedleyr (25/5/14)

When I first started I was paranoid and would read and re read over the recipe and the process to make sure I wouldn't stuff anything up. 

After a while I got sick of that and just started drinking during the down times, with some interesting results. 

These days I tend to brew Saturday nights after the kids go to bed, so I watch the footy and cook my lunches for work during the week. And do QA work on previous batches.


----------



## jlm (25/5/14)

Clean. The answer is clean. And drink beer.


----------



## Gavo (25/5/14)

Today I brewed a double batch, mowed the lawn, had some lunch, afternoon smoko with some friends, cleaned the gear while cubing. If the friends didn't visit I would have done the edges and done the roundup during the brew also instead of afterwards.


----------



## TidalPete (25/5/14)

Does it really matter?
Most times I keep flicking back to AHB looking for threads like this. :lol: :lol:


----------



## TimT (25/5/14)

There's usually a lot of cackling at what I'm doing and saying 'phwoar' and 'ooh la la' and 'hubba hubba' going on from my end too to fill in the time. Sometimes I even do work...


----------



## Not For Horses (25/5/14)

Brew days are usually food days as well. So making bread or pizza, smoking a chicken or rolling tortillas is good break work. Obviously accompanied by beers. Often too many...


----------



## Danwood (25/5/14)

sp0rk said:


> Oil changes on the motorbikes, drink, play
> 
> 
> sp0rk said:
> ...


----------



## acarey (25/5/14)

I brew on friday evenings. Usually start work early after the gym so I can knock off at 3 or 3:30.

Rush to MHB, grab the brew.

Say hi to the wife and kids.

Set up, get to strike temp. Mash in

Feed and bathe children (2yo and 6mo)

Mash out and crank birko

Children to bed. Open beer

Grain over the fence to the neighbours chooks

Beer

Dinner

Hop additions

Beer

Beer x lots

Goodnight to wife

Beer, listen to my brew song on repeat (Don't stop me now by Queen)

Cube, burn hands, spill wort on floor.

Sleep

Hangover


----------



## spog (25/5/14)

Been over a year since I did an all grain but usually hang out the washing,mow the lawn,drink,weed the veggie patch,drink,listen to podcasts,while having a drink....
Cheers....spog...


----------



## nathan_madness (25/5/14)

Keep the production line going:
Keg from secondarys
Rack from primary to secondarys
Sanatise all the fermenters
Prep chillers and hop rocket
etc...


----------



## paulmclaren11 (25/5/14)

Pretty much the same as everyone else, have the Ipod going, cleaning equipment, mow the lawn etc.

Try not to start drinking until hops go in but my will power is often weak. With the Braumeister I sometimes start the mash and go out for a few hours with wife and kids and then finish the boil when we get home. Keeps everyone happy. Then I drink.


----------



## danestead (25/5/14)

On my last brew day, which was a double brew day I woke up when the gf got up to go to work at 4.30am. I mashed into the braumeister then set my alarm for 6.30am and went back to bed. Double brew day was all done and washed up by 2.30pm


----------



## hathro (25/5/14)

I talk shit on home brew forums


----------



## Phoney (25/5/14)

I usually brew during the week in the evenings so sometimes I juggle cooking and serving dinner during the wait times, it's all about getting the timing right. Otherwise if it's not my turn to cook, I play Xbox.


----------



## peas_and_corn (25/5/14)

Measure hops
Keg previous batch
Drink beer
Listen to music
Read brewing books or socialise if people are over
Set up equipment


----------



## Truman42 (26/5/14)

While my HLT is heating up my water I print out my recipe and weigh and crack my grains and get my water salts measured out.

Then when I'm doing my stepped mash I'm getting my hops, whirlfloc and yeast nutrient measured out ready to go.

During the boil I'm cleaning my Mash tun, HLT, pump and most hoses. Sanitising my fermenter and plate chiller and trying to get everything cleaned up.


----------



## DU99 (26/5/14)

when i brew i put the water on and prepare the grain.once the grain is in the pot get the hops ready according to recipe.sanitise the fermenter.surf the net till mash is complete.set the wort to boil,hops as required,do any cleaning up that's needed.end of the day clean the pot and any other equipment used,put gear away..then have a beer


----------



## Screwtop (26/5/14)

Grain milled and water prepared the night before (filter and PH adjust). Power on the Brew Controller, set start time. In the morning at the set start time the Brew Controller heats water in the HLT and strike water in the MLT in readiness for mash in.

Wake and mash in around 7am and check the system.

So during the wait time:

Have breakfast while the controller steps through the protein and beta rests.

Mow the lawn or clean up around the shed/brewery etc while the controller steps through the alpha saccharification and mash out steps until the alarm indicates mash out step is complete.

During the first 30min of the boil weigh up hop additions, and wash out the mash tun.

During the final 60 min of the boil I have to hang around the brewery for hop additions so I sanitise the fermenters, start the pump and recirculate to CIP the pump and hoses using PBW.

While chilling and running to the fermenters I clean up and rinse everything.

Fermenters into the fermentation fridge and clean the kettle............Done

All up a pretty cruisy half day.

Screwy


----------



## Forever Wort (26/5/14)

I clean etc. but when bottling I usually watch an episode of a television series, something that goes for around 40 minutes. At the moment it has been House of Cards.


----------



## madpierre06 (26/5/14)

At the moment I'm still kit 'n' bit based brewing so can intersperse with roasting a few batches of coffee beans (I usually do around half a dozen batches every 3 weeks or so), once I start AG I'll probably be hanging around the pot like an old hen until I get comfortable with my processes. Music playing, re-reading through 'how to' notes, recipes, surfing AHB/ebay, drinking beer.


----------



## surly (26/5/14)

Last brew day, I sat there watching my boil, drinking a beer and contemplated the the circle of life. Conclusion, as far as the yeast are concerned, I am god.


----------



## Dave70 (26/5/14)

..wait..


----------



## stux (26/5/14)

I clean and sanitize my post boil equipment. Ie cubes and siphons and tubing etc


----------



## ballantynebrew (26/5/14)

Drink beer and crank something heavy


----------



## GuyQLD (26/5/14)

Apply ice to burns.


----------



## lukiferj (26/5/14)

Take a picture and post it to facebook. Then wait for replies to come in for said post. Then reply to the replies. Sometimes I'll add another picture. Sometimes not. I'm crazy like that.


----------



## Black Devil Dog (26/5/14)

I've gone shopping, gone house hunting, taken my dogs for a walk, mowed my lawn, cleaned my car, vaccumed my house, watched some footy, watched cricket, weighed hops, got pissed, read a book, surfed the net, eaten lunch/dinner, had a shower, taken a crap........... 

Pretty much anything that I can fit into 30 - 60 - 90 minutes.


----------



## GABBA110360 (26/5/14)

mow the lawn try and earn brownie points then back to business


----------



## Burt de Ernie (26/5/14)

Screwtop said:


> Grain milled and water prepared the night before (filter and PH adjust). Power on the Brew Controller, set start time. In the morning at the set start time the Brew Controller heats water in the HLT and strike water in the MLT in readiness for mash in.
> 
> Wake and mash in around 7am and check the system.
> 
> ...


This is an awesomely regimented routine....I love it


----------



## Elz (26/5/14)

Somewhere between headless chook and watching the world go by... (while drinking beer!)


----------



## wereprawn (26/5/14)

Usually i have a couple of beers and do what ever. But...... did my first ag brew a few weeks ago. Started with my usual coldie or 2. Anyway 9 cans of bundy n cola, a six pack of pin tails and about 1/2 a dozen schooners of my own beer (and apparently a few more. But that's around the time my memory of the night ends).11 hour brew day i'm told. Woke up the next day, the brew was bubbling away and all my skin was still attached. I do not endorse playing with hot liquids while stumbling around dribbling and mumbling incoherently. :blink:


----------



## Batz (26/5/14)

Burt de Ernie said:


> This is an awesomely regimented routine....I love it


Sure is, I just take it as it comes, turn out 100lt and enjoy myself immensely.

Brew days are great days!

Batz


----------



## Mardoo (26/5/14)

ATM I do my prep the night before and watch the sun rise during the mash. Contemplate beer and brewing, and play with my daughter. It's a very good day!


----------



## GrumpyPaul (26/5/14)

Dave70 said:


> ..wait..


come on Dave...the suspense is killing me.

I've waited 7 hours....

What do you do?


----------



## TheWiggman (26/5/14)

During steps and heating, I get hops ready and do a few odds and ends. Wonder what the family is doing. Sink a quiet beer or two and wonder what's happening inside. 
During sparging, transfers and anything time critical I'm fending offs kids, yelling at them to keep away from the boiler and arguing with my wife why I can't go to the park like she'd planned.


----------



## going down a hill (26/5/14)

Mardoo said:


> ATM I do my prep the night before and watch the sun rise during the mash. Contemplate beer and brewing, and play with my daughter. It's a very good day!


Morning brewing is the way to go, especially when you get the water set on a timer the night before so you wake up to strike temp.


----------



## ianh (26/5/14)

My brew day usually starts at about 04:45, I crush my grains the night before to lessen the noise so as not to disturb the neighbours at that time in the morning.

Takes about an hour to heat the water up to strike temperature. Get the mash started have breakfast and watch the news.

While doing mash out and the hop boil, I usually keg a batch and then transfer a brew from the primary fermenter to secondary and cold chill.

By the time I clean up its about 10:00 so I can get on with the rest of the day.

No I don't drink when I'm brewing.


----------



## indica86 (26/5/14)

Last time I took the kids to school, went MTB riding, did some washing, did something else, went and had lunch with my wife, did some food shopping, cooked dinner, picked the kids up from school, ate dinner.
Made 50 litres.


----------



## Burt de Ernie (26/5/14)

indica86 said:


> Last time I took the kids to school, went MTB riding, did some washing, did something else, went and had lunch with my wife, did some food shopping, cooked dinner, picked the kids up from school, ate dinner.
> Made 50 litres.


MTBing......love it but its been ages since I have been....spent all my spare time building my brewery. The problem is now I have put on 20kg and im scared I`ll break my bike on the first rock drop!


----------



## Cecil Brai (26/5/14)

All of the above. A bit of house work. A few beers. A few hobbies. Check the time a bit. Play with my son. Throw the ball for the dog. Check the time again. Cook some meat.All with music.
I love brew days. And the missus is happy with my work too.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (26/5/14)

I normally stay away from those online porn sites..jeezus...you can be watching a 15min clip about beard combing...and it buffers...next minute you got a boilover that exttingyouwhishers your gas ring....


----------



## Pogierob (26/5/14)

Think beer, drink beer........kids..... SHMBO ....think beer, drink beer .....,,,,,,kids.....,,SHMBO .... Hop addition......think beer, drink beer.......kids...... SHMBO 

Not always in that order but you get the idea. Ooooohhh look I forgot the Irish moss.... Drink beer.... Kids....SHMBO.... Try for a shag.... Beer......


----------



## jyo (26/5/14)

I can never remember.


----------



## Camo6 (26/5/14)

jyo said:


> I can never remember.


Using that old excuse again mate? Does _this_ bring back any memories???





(jyo 2nd from the left, next to cocko)


----------



## spaced (27/5/14)

I'm an extract brewer so all of my time is boiling and chilling. 

Measure ingredients for next batch
Prepare boiling water for next batch
While chilling my first batch my next batch is already started
Clean fermenter for 1st batch


Had the flame go out on the gas burner a few times so I keep a close eye on it.


----------



## jyo (27/5/14)

Camo6 said:


> Using that old excuse again mate? Does _this_ bring back any memories???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have put on a little bit of weight since this was taken.

And heaps of my hair has fallen out.

Man, that was an awesome Kon-Tiki Cruise!


----------



## spryzie (27/5/14)

Battlefield 4


----------



## brewbienewbie (27/5/14)

If it's a nice day I'll try to fit a quick run in during the mash. It means the mash length is a bit variable depending on how quickly I manage to get back but it hasn't done any harm so far.


----------



## wombil (27/5/14)

Don't know where all you mandrakes come from but it takes me all day and I don't get time to scratch my arse.
I have a couple of beers tho.


----------



## sb944 (2/6/14)

Just do a single batch to make 23(ish)L of beer, starting 7pm, usually a school night.

I can manage to clean and sanitise 30(ish) bottles, and put the kids to bed during the 90 minute mash.

Once the boil starts I'll crack open a beer, and bottle the previous batch. If I start drinking any earlier, the end gets very sloppy.

I usually listen to a podcast or watch something while chilling the brew, but otherwise am stirring to accelerate the process.

Pitch on the previous yeast, into ferm fridge, clean up everything and done by 11:30, but always need to have one last beer and watch some 30 minute episode of whatever before calling it a night.


----------



## djar007 (2/6/14)

Listen to abc radio and potter around cleaning and wondering why I can't just be a professional brewer. Then panicking because I am out of some obscure ingredient that can only be obtained from the brew shop that closes in half an hour.


----------



## Vini2ton (2/6/14)

Bad back. Couch and research of methods till brewery duty calls. Don't fall aslzzzzzzzzz...


----------



## Lincoln2 (3/6/14)

djar007 said:


> Listen to abc radio and potter around cleaning and *wondering why I can't just be a professional brewer*. Then panicking because I am out of some obscure ingredient that can only be obtained from the brew shop that closes in half an hour.


I used to fantasize about owning my own brewery but after hearing all the nightmare stories about red tape and $$$ I now daydream about owning a nice little craft beer bar. Less work, more beers to sample and sexy, impressable hipster girls.

I also practice my karaoke skills. Last brew day I nailed Billy Ocean's "Love on Delivery" on my 3rd attempt. I also change lyrics in songs, e.g. Bitter Beers - INXS, Brew Eyes Crying in the Rain etc etc. I use my mash paddle as a microphone.


----------



## jaypes (3/6/14)

Lincoln2 said:


> I also practice my karaoke skills. Last brew day I nailed Billy Ocean's "Love on Delivery" on my 3rd attempt. I also change lyrics in songs, e.g. Bitter Beers - INXS, Brew Eyes Crying in the Rain etc etc. I use my mash paddle as a microphone.


Yep garage Karaoke.

Anything by Air Supply, REO Speedwagon, Chicago, Metallica or Acsie Dacsie (AC/DC)

The drum kit in the garage does not help, it begs to be played


----------



## Tahoose (3/6/14)

Lincoln2 said:


> I used to fantasize about owning my own brewery but after hearing all the nightmare stories about red tape and $$$ I now daydream about owning a nice little craft beer bar. Less work, more beers to sample and sexy, impressable hipster girls.


My missus is actually encouraging me to do this, don't think she has put the hipster girls into her idea of it though.


----------



## Wilkensone (3/6/14)

Tahoose said:


> My missus is actually encouraging me to do this, don't think she has put the hipster girls into her idea of it though.


Are there major differences between owning a small craft pub and a brewery? (Honestly interested)


Wilkens


----------



## Tahoose (3/6/14)

Well is say that it would probably be easier to open a pub or buy an existing bar and change it to suit your needs. Than to open a micro brewery. 

Then you have to deal with stockists or trying to get your beers on tap in pubs/bars and paying excise, long credit terms.

I'm sure there's more too it, but I'm not currently in that industry so I wouldn't know the full extent of it. Our country isn't very supportive to brewing just yet though, but they love winemakers.


----------



## Camo6 (3/6/14)

Expensive wine makes for a more impressive gift than a sixer of Torpedos.


----------



## Tahoose (3/6/14)

Unless they don't like wine?


----------



## winkle (3/6/14)

Suddenly realise there won't be any empty kegs for this batch and have to start some heavy lifting....


----------



## Dave70 (3/6/14)

Camo6 said:


> Expensive wine makes for a more impressive gift than a sixer of Torpedos.


Apparently wine, even expensive stuff makes for a quite forgettable gift.


----------



## MastersBrewery (3/6/14)

I spend mash time heating sparge and weighing hops, of course with the help of my mini me brew assistant this can turn a 60min mash into a 90 min mash.


----------



## Camo6 (3/6/14)

Tahoose said:


> Unless they don't like wine?


What politician doesn't like wine?


----------



## Tahoose (3/6/14)

Camo6 said:


> What politician doesn't like wine?


They all seem to do enough of it.

Maybe we need to reset how beer is perceived, I mean at $40 per slab it's not exactly price friendly for even the working class any more.

People need to want to be seen drinking beers. 

Think once my mash is underway tomorrow arvo I might cook up some fajitas, or somebody at work was just talking about parma's, could destroy a chicken Parma


----------



## jaypes (3/6/14)

Camo6 said:


> What politician doesn't like wine?


Or a free ride at the expense of the tax payer, but hey thats how your get 'business' done


----------



## Lincoln2 (11/6/14)

Today I had some down time in the brewery. On the weekend a mate gave me a second-hand vice (100mm Rocket) that was surplus to his requirements. Another mate dropped off an engraver on loan.

So I engraved the word Miami on my vice. Not that I ever really watched the show, but like a lot of us, I was inspired by the fashions.

Yes, I know it's a bit rubbish but it's my first attempt.


----------

